# Butt ....it's Chrismas eve.



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 24, 2006)

Got a cryo, rubbed em and put em on round 7:30 last night.






Made up one of my sauces for topping later, pulled the Pork, added more rub, then dumped a bottle of Rev Marvins, with a lil honey, and apple cider vinegar  into the PP. Man   Gunna have to do that more often. Great finishing sauce for PP!






Sammich pics's coming up in a few.... maybe tomorrow if we enjoy too much of the "holiday cheer"

Sure is good though!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 24, 2006)

Dude, those look awesome!!!  I'll be more than happy to do a taste test!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 24, 2006)

Scotty, drop a plate down to me! That looks GREAT!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 24, 2006)

Scotty, you may be on to something with that sauce combo.  

Wish I'd invented it.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 24, 2006)

Have Santa drop some of that at my house tonight..


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 24, 2006)

Ooooooo that's some good NOG!

Anyway... sammich pic.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 24, 2006)

That is one good looking pile of pig.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 24, 2006)

Great pic!!!!!  That sauce makes the pork look fabulous!  Puff, note the slaw on the top.


----------



## Green Hornet (Dec 25, 2006)

Leave a couple sammys for St Nick  
awesome!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 25, 2006)

Scotty the sandwich pic is ridiculous!!!  Made me drool!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 25, 2006)

Dang, now I need another breakfast! Great job Scotty!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 25, 2006)

DAMN!!!!!!!
That looks awesome!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 25, 2006)

That sammy looks GOOOOOOOOOOOOOD.


----------



## Griff (Dec 25, 2006)

Now that's a sandwich.

Griff


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 25, 2006)

I think Scotty's pic of the Sammy is in the top 3 for Food Porn!

Cappy should invent an award post  
1. Best Food Porn in a leading role,
2. Best Food Porn in a supporting role, etc


----------



## john a (Dec 25, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Ooooooo that's some good NOG!
> 
> Anyway... sammich pic.



Beautiful, simply beautiful.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 26, 2006)

NICE, hope it tasted as good as it looked!!


----------

